# Getting Pup Thursday, Questions



## flyfish4steelhead (Oct 20, 2012)

Have been waiting for this litter and since birth have been patiently waiting to bring her home. This will be my first GSD and have read alot and have seen and spent time with all the pups and parents but curious what everyone though about questions I might ask and things to look for in choosing a pup? I know the breeder should pick but if I am offered more than one pup that will fit match what I am after since I have first pick, what are questions to ask and what should I look for? Thanks in advance and sure I will be back with more questions throughout the upbringing.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

*I am sure some of the more experienced members will chime in shortly, but the most important thing IMO other than your previous experience and current lifestyle is what are your plans for this pup. I recently purchased my first WL GSD, and the breeder picked my pup based on my experience and more importantly what I planned to do with the pup. Having goals of obtaining ScH 3 titling (not mine) will require a different drive of pup than the goal of registered therapy dog (mine). 

So what is it that you plan to do with your pup?*


----------



## flyfish4steelhead (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry, just getting back. My plan is to have companion pet and to go through protection classes through the breeder when she comes of age.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, you can probably plan on putting fly fishing on the back burner for this season. Maybe next season too, unless by then you can take her with you.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

So you'll be doing Sch? If the breeder is active in the sport they should be able to select the right pup, or give you a choice of 2-3 pups that will fit what you need. Can't wait to see your new baby!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you plan on doing protection work and also for a nice pet, I would want the pup to show a lot of confidence in all situations. The pups should be pushy and close to fearless, not be in the least bit reserved or hesitant to interact with you or to explore new surroundings.


----------



## flyfish4steelhead (Oct 20, 2012)

That is what I have been reading. From the time I have spent with the pups, I know of one for sure that isn't making the cut but as for the rest, they all seemed like good candidates to me but alot changes from 5 weeks till now. I will have a better idea tomorrow and yes the breeder is highly trained in schutz and does all training on site so trust there opinions as well. I will see what tomorrow holds in store for me. I plan on taking her with me as many places that I can and yes that would include fishing. Dogs love drift boat rides!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL I used to take my first GSD, Tara, boating and fishing. Canoeing was a bit scary.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Today is the big day, good luck! I'm currently searching for my first shep since living with my parents and I can't wait to take him fishing out on the lake with the new boat !


----------



## flyfish4steelhead (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, got "Sage" on Thursday and it didn't go to bad Thursday night. For some reason she slept all night without a peep or mess but I didn't. I think I woke up every half hour listening for her so it was a long night. Last night was real vocal. This time neither one of us slept very much and took her out twice in the night. I knew this was going to be a handful for awhile and was preparing for it but she is doing quite well. Pretty much have the pee breaks figured out but the pooping part seems to be a little more spread out than I would have thought. Trying to feed twice a day but yesterday she didn't eat much in the am (6:30) then pooped around 11:00 and was looking around for food at about noon so fed her. She pooped just before dinner but then held it till this morning around 9:00. She pees about every time she goes out but the pooping is a bit mysterious yet. Any ideas compared to what others have seen? Will post pics soon. Thanks.


----------

